# Full Grown Size?



## Pup-a-dups (Nov 28, 2012)

My standard poodle pup Dude is 4 months old. We took him to the vet a few days ago and found out he weighs 13.5 lbs. I was wondering if anyone has a spoo who weighed about this much at his age? 

I am just so curious about how big he is going to end up. 

The receptionist, nurse guy, and vet all said something along the lines of "Oh my, he is going to be a big guy!" but I'm not so sure since he was definitely the runt of his litter.


----------



## Pup-a-dups (Nov 28, 2012)

Also I am wondering at what age he will stop growing so much. I swear lately every time I look at him he is a little bigger haha.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Are you sure he is only 13.5 pounds at 4 months? That sounds extremely small for a standard poodle. Cammie is a small standard poodle, and she was 17 pounds at 4 months. Here's her growth history.

3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

That does seem kind of small to me also. My standard girl was about 22 pounds at 4 months. At ten months, she's going on 45 pounds.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My boy was 30 pounds at 4 months old, but he is a slim build. I wonder if you transposed your weight- 31.5 pounds, not 13? Puppies can get fat, too. It is a better predictor of size to go by the height, not the weight. 

Measure him to the shoulder and weigh him. Use this chart. It is fairly accurate, although my boy has slowed down growing a whole lot in the last month. It predicts he'll be around 50 pounds and 26 inches tall as an adult now. He's 6 months old now and just over 23 inches tall and around 40 pounds. I thought he was going to be HUGE, but he's slowed down so much now I think he'll be just a touch over average for a male. 










weightX100 divided by the chart percentage
heightX100 divided by the chart percentage


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't find my growth chart I made, but I think at 4 months we were around 20-25 pounds here. 

At almost 6 months we're at 35lbs.


----------



## Pup-a-dups (Nov 28, 2012)

Nope, he is actually 13.5 lbs believe it or not...

I measured to his shoulders, and he is at about 16in. According to that chart he would be about 22 in tall and about 34 lbs full grown.

I guess he will just be one of the smallest standards around! He was pretty skinny when we got him, but hopefully we can fatten him up.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Pup-a-dups said:


> Nope, he is actually 13.5 lbs believe it or not...
> 
> I measured to his shoulders, and he is at about 16in. According to that chart he would be about 22 in tall and about 34 lbs full grown.
> 
> ...


He is going to be a really fun size!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He'll be like Bonnie! Bonnie is 37 pounds and a hair under 22 inches full grown. Yours will be a small standard poodle. Maybe the people at the vets thought he was a mini or something. 

Here she is so you can see her size (it's a great size!). I actually love the small standard size. She even fits in a lap- barely.
Bonnie's on the right in this picture. That's my sister in laws little guy on the left (he's 17.5 inches tall):


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a smaller Spoo. 22" & 37-38lbs. I have actually put on 5lbs in 2 years of owning him. We got him out of rescue so already full grown but a great size for us & now we have just been going smaller & smaller.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

I am guessing mine is gonna be huge! He is 29.2 lbs at 14 weeks....any guesses on how big he will be as a full grown adult?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

How tall is he at that weight? Make sure you let him grow slow, he will still achieve maximum height, but it's better for him to grow slow 

The chart posted in this topic is pretty accurate.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was going to say that 13 lbs at 4 months is small. Aria was 20 lbs at her 4 month check up. I keep meaning to weigh her because I haven't since the. nd she is going to be 6 mo on Tuesday. I'm very curious how much she ways because she is growing like a weed


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

I had to check with my husband , who can remember anything anymore ?? but Tate at full adult size hit the 60 lb mark. 
60 pounds of puppy love .. is there anything better ?


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

hilshaven---Sushi was 21 inches at the shoulder and 34 pounds at 17 weeks so he was probably at 30 pounds at 14 weeks. He is now 26 inches and almost 60 pounds at 11 months. Your boy is on the big side so like MaryLynn said you should try to slow is growth. How tall is he? Are you giving him high protein food or puppy food? If you are then you could change for a lower protein food. If he is not neutered already you could decide to wait until after puperty because if you do it before it could make him grow even taller.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> How tall is he at that weight? Make sure you let him grow slow, he will still achieve maximum height, but it's better for him to grow slow
> 
> The chart posted in this topic is pretty accurate.


He is about 20" already(14 weeks)...Hubby helped me measure him. He doesn't scarf his food. He often leaves some in his bowl and doesn't finish.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

julietcr1 said:


> hilshaven---Sushi was 21 inches at the shoulder and 34 pounds at 17 weeks so he was probably at 30 pounds at 14 weeks. He is now 26 inches and almost 60 pounds at 11 months. Your boy is on the big side so like MaryLynn said you should try to slow is growth. How tall is he? Are you giving him high protein food or puppy food? If you are then you could change for a lower protein food. If he is not neutered already you could decide to wait until after puperty because if you do it before it could make him grow even taller.


I will make sure we get lower protein food...we have been trying different ones, some of them on the higher protein side. I will be more vigilant and get lower protein. He is not neutered yet and we plan to wait until he is much older, if ever. Still trying to decide on that one...not that we will use him for breeding or anything as he is on a limited registration AND I do not want to add to the homeless pup situation.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

julietcr1 said:


> hilshaven---Sushi was 21 inches at the shoulder and 34 pounds at 17 weeks so he was probably at 30 pounds at 14 weeks. He is now 26 inches and almost 60 pounds at 11 months. Your boy is on the big side so like MaryLynn said you should try to slow is growth. How tall is he? Are you giving him high protein food or puppy food? If you are then you could change for a lower protein food. If he is not neutered already you could decide to wait until after puperty because if you do it before it could make him grow even taller.


Do you mind me asking: I understood it was the opposite. Perhaps I was misinformed?? I was told that not to neuter him before 10 mths because if he was neutered earlier it would stunt his growth. My boy is 26" at 7 1/2 mths and 48lbs. Is that average for a spoo? 

I apologize if this is a form of hyjacking.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

cindyreef said:


> Do you mind me asking: I understood it was the opposite. Perhaps I was misinformed?? I was told that not to neuter him before 10 mths because if he was neutered earlier it would stunt his growth. My boy is 26" at 7 1/2 mths and 48lbs. Is that average for a spoo?
> 
> I apologize if this is a form of hyjacking.


My understanding is that if you neuter early they do not develop in all aspects as fully as they would if not neutered or neutered after reaching adult size. I have also heard that the males tend to look more feminine when they are neutered too early and that their growth is taller and more gangly. But I am by no means any kind of expert! I am just going by what I have read and heard. Please educate me if I am wrong!  I am here to learn.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

hilshaven said:


> He is about 20" already(14 weeks)...Hubby helped me measure him. He doesn't scarf his food. He often leaves some in his bowl and doesn't finish.


And I put a fairly small amount in his bowl (about 1/2-3/4 cup) with a little spoonful or two of wet food mixed in. He gets this 2-3 times a day. He does not feel over weight at all. You can easily feel his ribs.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

So now after reading this thread I am totally befuddled... First thank you for the growth chart!! And also for the info on protein. Rhett's sixteen week vet appt he weighed a whooping 29.6 pounds but since he vet is very familiar with his parents ( very large ) she reassured me that he was fine. Joints are fine and continue with what I am doing. I have not put him on the scale since. I can feel his ribs and he has the hour glass shape. It became really easy to see after I gave him a kennel clip. Lol !!! By the chart he is going to be a moose!! But that is just fine !! Rhett aka Moose man is so light on his feet that he can get into tons of trouble... So then I wonder if neutering him at 6 months is the best thing??? Mmmm more research is needed and another trip to the vet.. 
This is him at 20 weeks









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am not a specialist but I do intensive hikking and running with my dogs so I am concerned about bones and joints problems for both of us. When I was looking for a Spoo I found breeders who were spaying-neutering dogs as early as 8 weeks. I was surprise because I know hormones have a major impact on bone growth so I did some research. 

I also talked with various people including vet, breeders and even farmers who have been doing early neutering for years on farm animals. They all agreed on one thing: Dogs (and any farm animal) who are neutered before puberty will grow taller (and heavier but this is just logic) than those spayed after puberty is over. On the other hand they didn't agree on the good or bad impacts early neutering can have on temperament and the health of the dog. 

I made my own opinion but it is not a black and white thing. Even intact Sushi was growing really fast so I was concerned because it can be a problem for bones and joints so I asked my breader what do to and she said to avoid puppy and high protein food wich make sense I think. 

I included links where you will find pros and cons of early spay-neuter, the second link shows pictures of a male dog that was neutered very early and his sibling who is intact, the difference is evident. 

Some cons:
http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html

Some pros:
Puppy Pediatric Spay Neuter


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou was 50lbs and 24'' at 5.5 months old... I cant do math ! (well I can sing, maybe that counters it... and Im just kidding I can do math, but not sure on how well I did on this)

Could she be FAT? LOL at 3.5 months old, vet said she was too skinny... so I was trying to get her to eat some yummy dog food.... You can feel her spine very easily, and can feel her ribs but theres a lot of hair so you can feel the ribs but not as easily as the spine.
Considering her hight, could she be fat or does it sound about right?

She is now 6.5 months old I need to weigh and measure her...

Everyone that has had/seen spoos says she is huge for her age...

Any feedback on this is super welcome -thanks!!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

So now I am going to ask the next "brilliant" question .... How do you know when they reach puberty???? He is 20 weeks and is popping his adult canines ... The top ones are already out and the baby teeth are long gone and he has double canines on the bottom.. So does it mean he will going thru puberty early??? Heavens at least he won't invite his "friends" over to empty my fridge!! Lol but seriously this is a great concern for me..and I am trying to do what is best for my Rhett. Any educational sources are really appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

This him on Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think Standards will usually hit maturity at age 2. some slight earlier some a bit latter. Double k-9 on bottom is not good BUT since so young the puppy K9 could easily pop out- give some hard chews to get those puppy teeth out. You don't want surgery later if you can avoid it, or a messed up bite because the baby teeth are still in the mouth. Toys & Mini's of course most likely will end all growth by 18 months but many say around 1 year of age. That being said I knew a groomer friend who's Mini grew 1/2" between 15 & 18 months of age so it really depends on breed lines as well. My OT hasn't gained weight or height in at least 6 months so I can say she is done height wise growing but I would like another 1 lb on her.

I think that "Lou" needs to maybe slow down some. He is VERY big to be that tall & heavy at only 5.5 months. He may top out in the 27-29" range & a good 80lbs by the time he is done growing. Big Boy! http://www.poodleforum.com/images/smiles/act-up.png


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

3dogs, Lou is a female.  She is a very big girl! 

I totally agree with about waiting to neuter. My vet concurs that waiting until around 9-10 months if not a year old is best for the males unless they are driving you crazy marking and such. If neutered early it can effect their growth and they do get taller. 

Also, slow growth is better. Jazz was growing so fast it was alarming. The vet told me to take him off puppy food at 4 months old. I did that and switched to a moderate protein food. He has slowed down growing and is nice and steady now, but still growing. He looks like a dog now and not a puppy in size, but he is only 6 months old. 

Jazz is going to be a good sized boy. He was 30 pounds and 20 inches tall at 20 weeks. At 24 weeks he was 23 inches and 36 pounds. At 6 months old he was 40 pounds and over 23 inches. 

The original poster is going to love the small standard size. It is fun that I will have one little girl and one full sized guy.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

duplicate oops


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

3dogs said:


> I think that "Lou" needs to maybe slow down some. He is VERY big to be that tall & heavy at only 5.5 months. He may top out in the 27-29" range & a good 80lbs by the time he is done growing. Big Boy! http://www.poodleforum.com/images/smiles/act-up.png


*It's a SHE!!* LOL thats why it's even crazier how big she is! I promise I didnt look for a breeder by size, it was the first breeder I went to! (We did want a big dog, but this was just love at first sight)
This is funny, kinda = Today I was walking her down the side walk, this man parks his truck and gets out walking toward the side walk we are headed in his direction (she is right on my side, my hand is 5 inches from her collar, on the leash) THIS GUY JUMPS 4-5 FEET BACK!! 
I hurry up and say: "She is a puppy, dont worry!" and he says: "It was natural instincts, maam.. thats a BIG dog!!" ... He - was - scared!
hahahahahahahah

Her dad is 90lbs (beautiful light red/dark apricot, beautiful strong dog) but her mom is smaller (not sure how big)

What do you mean she needs to slow down some? Is there anything I can do, for the best of her health? I'm not feeding her too much or anything... Just good quality dog food.

Thanks a bunch for your response/help


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If her dad is 90 pounds, he is a very large standard.  I mean- a rival of Dude! LOL. Lou will be big. She will get to her eventual size whether she grows fast or slower. There is no difference in eventual size by slowing their growth down if you can, but it is better for their joints, muscles and bones to grow nice and steady. It is easier said than done, but my vet told me to take Jazz off the very high quality puppy food that was high protein and put him on a quality adult food. I decided to put him on the same food my other dogs are on, which is a grain free food. The only thing I did was switch off the puppy food. He did seem to immediately stop growing so fast, but it could also be that he naturally started to slow down. I wouldn't switch a puppy without asking the vet as all pups are different. Also, not all adult foods are that great. 

How old is Lou exactly? I can't remember. When's her birthday? Ask the vet about taking her off puppy food. You can tell if she is too heavy if you can't feel her ribs. If you can and they have a small layer over them then she is the right weight. 

She looks good in her pictures, not too heavy or thin.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

When do dogs go through puberty? I believe many will start lifting their legs and marking around 9 months old, a sign of a maturing male. Before that they squat. Of course, there are always a few males who never lift their legs and others who do as little puppies, but most are around 9 months or so. They will also start looking older and more masculine and their testicles get pretty good sized.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> If her dad is 90 pounds, he is a very large standard.  I mean- a rival of Dude! LOL. Lou will be big. She will get to her eventual size whether she grows fast or slower. There is no difference in eventual size by slowing their growth down if you can, but it is better for their joints, muscles and bones to grow nice and steady. It is easier said than done, but my vet told me to take Jazz off the very high quality puppy food that was high protein and put him on a quality adult food. I decided to put him on the same food my other dogs are on, which is a grain free food. The only thing I did was switch off the puppy food. He did seem to immediately stop growing so fast, but it could also be that he naturally started to slow down. I wouldn't switch a puppy without asking the vet as all pups are different. Also, not all adult foods are that great.
> 
> How old is Lou exactly? I can't remember. When's her birthday? Ask the vet about taking her off puppy food. You can tell if she is too heavy if you can't feel her ribs. If you can and they have a small layer over them then she is the right weight.
> 
> She looks good in her pictures, not too heavy or thin.


Thanks, she was only on puppy food till 3-4 months old, then I put her on "all stages" Canidae dog food. I just posted, on another thread, what I feed her. If you would like to see it... all the details etc 
She is going to be 7 months old on December 10th.
But I haven't weighed her again since she was 5.5 months old. I will ask my husband to weigh himself, then weigh himself carrying Lou and see how much she weighs cause she cant get on this small scale we have here. 
I can feel her spine super easy but her ribs not so much because of all the hair, will check again tomorrow when she wakes up :curl-lip:


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I was wrong in an earlier post. My pup is 26" and 
58lbs at 7 1/2 mths, rather than 48lbs as I stated earlier. Is that on target? he is certainly not fat!. Do you think he will end up at 27? His mom is 26 1/2 and his dad 27 1/2. 
I read the articles above and I agree. I will wait till he is a year before neutering. There seems to be allot of good reasons to wait.


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Our vet told us to neuter Tate at around 6 months .. that was what we did. We waited almost a year for a Standard we had years and years ago and he still marked things and was bad about humping everything and everybody ~
Tate never got fat, but we fed him exactly the same amount of the same food every day with no treats, other than a "cookie" now and then. He never ever tasted "people" food. I just didn't want to deal with a dog that begs every time he sees someone eating.. it worked.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well let me clarify that Rhett is losing baby teeth (k9) the double k9 on the bottom are really loose. I feel that he will lose them very soon... I have been down the dental surgery road with my Jip. Also been down the road of not neutering and all the marking that happens. Thank heavens he was a very tiny toy. I really do not want to have a repeat performance of the marking. Rhett is sooo much taller and bigger bladder so the spots will be bigger. Lol!!! I weighed him last night and he was 34 pounds at 20 weeks.. I have yet to get his height.. So now I will sit and think read and think more... So many things to consider.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I guess I am tolerant on the "marking" thing because I just adjust to it. I compare it to emails, when they smell arround a tree or a post they "read emails", and when they pee over it they "send emails". I have a female and a male and they both love to read and send emails when we go outside;o)

If Sushi was humping everything or people I would have him neutered but I was lucky because he never did. He is in contact with other dogs all the time and he tries to hump some of them and sometimes he is the one beeing humped on. I think this is a normal behavior between dogs so again I just adjust to it. 

If you think you will not be able to adjust to these behaviors you should probably neuter your dog earlier, I guess arround 6-8 months. 

What is great is to have the opportunity to choose depending on our tolerance an opinion instead of just "we do the same for all dogs".


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Pup's mom, It's nice to see you again.  Any puppies in your future? 
Juliet, That's a nice looking dog in your signature! I have been thinking about trimming my male in a short cut. They have to have a nice body to make it work and yours does.


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

In My Opinion ...
Marking ( which is really just another word for dogs peeing all over the house) and humping are really awful to live with. 
An otherwise wonderful dog can be dreadful to be around. You end up with a home that always has this vague pissy smell and I cannot put into words how awful it is to be around a humping male dog . 
As if we all don't know that already 
In my experience, it reflects badly on the owner and no one will like the dog .
I had one of those dogs .. a magnificent huge blue/silver Standard, years and years ago.
I didn't know what I was doing, he was probably smarter than me and I had 2 small children that were hard enough to housebreak ~
I lived in it so didn't realise how really unpleasant the dog and his smell were .. until a kind/rude? neighbour mentioned it.
Tate never humped anything or anyone. 
And in all our homes... in all our states.. in all our countries that we lived in with him, he never had a mistake in the house.
When they are trained properly to live with people, there is nothing better.


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you ! 
It only hurts a little bit when I read these forums and see photos of everyone's dogs, so I guess I am healing. I still listen for him sometimes and I still , out of the corner of my eye, think he is down the hall .. lying here waiting for me to go for a walk.
I wonder if I will ever not miss him, but at least I am not weeping every day. Progress of a sort :- )
We are moving back to the US in a few months, there is definitely a Puppy and a Cat in our future .. besitos <3


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Regarding feeling your pups ribs, Lou, when we moved to Argentina, Pup had to change foods.. we did that back in the US , and he did well. But he was not that interested in eating. I gave him a sample I had gotten from a vet for some dog food that was a lot cheaper than his Royal Canin and he loved it, licked the bowl.. he only ever ate dry food.
(and roast chicken) I thought if he loves the food so much, I will start him on it and he will enjoy his meals more. I guess it took about a month for us to realize that under his big fluffy coat, there were distinct ribs sticking out and he was much less energetic.
Vet said get him back on the Royal Canin, we did, mixing it with a bit of fresh chicken to tempt him and he gained his weight right back. phew !
He pretty much maintained a weight of about 60 pounds ..


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Pup`s mom ----I had a friend who had a male dog that would mark everywhere, in her house and even on her legs! It was discusting but this dog was confine to her backyard and had never any chances to mark else were so I always thought that was the reason. Never heard of any other dog that did this beside him and yours so maybe it's uncommon? 

I lived with 4 male dogs including Sushi, 2 of them were never neutered and none of them marked in the house, it just never happened. I am so happy my home doesn't have this vague pissy smell;o)


----------



## Pup-a-dups (Nov 28, 2012)

Dude went back to the vet last night for another round of shots. He gained exactly two pounds in exactly one week, from 13.6 to 15.6lbs. Does that seem normal? or is that growth fast or slow? I'm such a worried momma!

I am wondering if maybe he wasn't getting enough food before since I could feel his ribs and spine two weeks ago when I first got him. Maybe he will end up bigger than I thought now that he has plenty to eat. He chows his food down, and then always goes right to Rapunzel's bowl to see if she has any leftovers. I am going by the chart on the food bag. I just hope that is enough?

Also, we made an appointment to neuter him on Dec 20th when he will be 5 months old. Of course this was before I read all the info on this thread about neutering early. I think everything will work out though. Since he is already on the smaller side, growing a little faster than normal won't necessarily be a bad thing for him... I guess.


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

I think that dog , way back when I knew nuttin about Poodles, was just a bit over-bred and neurotic .. Tate (Pup) was everything that dog was not .. brilliant, housebroken, beautiful and just good. When we got Tate, Carolyn had already gotten him into the habit of going to the door when he wanted out .. this little ball of curls would walk to our back door and bump it with his little nose .. I put a little bell on the doorknob for him to hit . He never once had a mistake in the house, even when he was so very ill and dying.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Pup's mom said:


> I think that dog , way back when I knew nuttin about Poodles, was just a bit over-bred and neurotic .. Tate (Pup) was everything that dog was not .. brilliant, housebroken, beautiful and just good. When we got Tate, Carolyn had already gotten him into the habit of going to the door when he wanted out .. this little ball of curls would walk to our back door and bump it with his little nose .. I put a little bell on the doorknob for him to hit . He never once had a mistake in the house, even when he was so very ill and dying.


I am sorry to hear that you lost a beloved friend. I empathize with you. I lost my golden retreiver 6 yrs ago to cancer. I loved him. I took it very hard and it wasnt till this year I could bear to even think about having another dog. I fell in love with a photo of my new spoo Dexter. Even though he was literally half a continent away, I had to have him and he is perfect. Just perfect..


----------



## Lepski110 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lots of good info here. I had asked about age to neuter on another thread and was directed here. My boy doesn't mark in the house, and he has stopped humping the cat(poor kitty), so I think I'll wait at least until he is 18 months before neutering him. It looks like there may be some disagreement as to just how beneficial it is to wait until after sexual maturity, but I haven't read anything that makes me think there would be any reason to do it sooner. Thanks!


----------

